# How is your cage set up? All living things rat starter kit/super luxury rat home



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I know there is a thread for CN's and then one that has others on it but I wanted to focus on the cage that comes with the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit which looks to be the ALT's Super Luxury Rat Home minus the metal wheel and third ledge with ramp. I wanted to know how everyone has set their cage up. Or maybe we could discuss what would be the best way to utilize the limited space. Do you love this cage or hate it? 

This is how I currently have mine set up and you may notice it does not have a wheel because my boys won't use it but I give them option when I get them out to free range.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I bought a DCN last week so the boys are no longer in it, but I did have the rat starter kit till a few days ago as their main cage. I should have taken a picture before I took it down, but it was messy. LolLemme see I took out the ramps and covered the levels with a fleece cover I made and small hand towels under the fleece. I also made a fleece liner for the bottom of the cage.To kinda maximize space and make it more interesting I made two hammocks I stretched tight inbetween the two plastic floors to make two extra levels. Then I put their large hammock and sleeping cube up top. My boys like to climb, so I added multiple braided fleece ropes around and lava ledges. I even got several small containers from the dollar tree that had a lip that went over the bars and used zip ties to fasten them at different spots. They live to climb up and sit on them. I also bought a small tub and put it in the bottom filled with fleece scraps and tissue along with a small box of tissues in there for them. It was a very busy looking cage and if my boys weren't always ready to be taken out it would have been hard to find them. LmaoAs far a how I feel about the cage I kinda hated it. The price was good for the space it allowed, but I thought it was super flimsy. I had zip ties everywhere because it just didn't seemed hooked together very well to me. Bars on it were bending just from my rats climbing on it. In the first week I had two parts actually break off of it, and if my rats hadn't already pooped and peed all over it I would have taken it back. I also found it incredibly hard to clean and assemble again. I hate the thing. I will admit though at the time I was spending lots of money traveling to a breeder to pick up my boys. I didn't have the funds to buy a bigger nicer cage. Of all the cheaper alternatives I saw it seemed the best choice. I just wish the cheaper cages were sturdier because for all orther other annoyances if not for the breaking and bending I could have handled it longer.
Sorry typing in my phone which makes weird typos


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't have that cage anymore, but i did a review:


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the same cage. You can see my set up on my youtube channel (Lestan82).hammocks are a good way to utilize space. You can stretch them out and can be a makeshift level.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I will take a picture of mine - tomorrow after I clean it!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

evander said:


> I will take a picture of mine - tomorrow after I clean it!


That usually a good idea. Taking a picture of anything to show people is like inviting someone to your house, it's gotta be clean.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have this cage! It's a bit of a mess at the moment but maybe after I do a full-clean on Monday I'll take a picture. I do keep a wheel in mine during the day but I remove it at night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Not sure why they are sideways - but here it is 

This cage currently houses my 6 dwarf baby boys - until I can find a reasonably priced CN!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

evander said:


> View attachment 119962
> View attachment 119970
> 
> 
> ...


When I punched in the dimensions of this cage into those calculators that all said that the cage is good for about 4 adult rats so six baby dwarf rats I guess would fair pretty good for a while. I don't know much about dwarf rat other than they are smaller than regular sized rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

I only have my two girls in here, so it isn't totally loaded with things. I also keep the ramps attached because they are both older, and it has saved them from a few falls when they decided to wrestle and roll from the top of the cage to the bottom. Jerks.

They don't use their wheel as much anymore but when they were younger they loved it, so I keep it in. Any exercise they get makes it worth it. And those are paper bags in front of the igloo - they love to shred them and make nests with them.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 3 boys. I tried to maximize the space.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't decide between this cage, or the Rat Manor! (Here: http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx)

I am actually leaning towards the manor after seeing some video reviews; a lot of people said they didn't like how difficult it is to clean this cage. And the clip-on parts to the platforms snap off because they are hard to move. But I'm most worried about how thick the platforms are, it doesn't look like I can clip fleece on them so the rats don't leave puddles and step in it..
I'm not suure.. I do like the design of this one and the size is really nice, I'm sure I can figure out how to keep it clean and comfy for my rats, but it may be difficult and I still like the manor.

What do you all think? Rat Manor or this one?


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Emi said:


> I can't decide between this cage, or the Rat Manor! (Here: http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx)
> 
> I am actually leaning towards the manor after seeing some video reviews; a lot of people said they didn't like how difficult it is to clean this cage. And the clip-on parts to the platforms snap off because they are hard to move. But I'm most worried about how thick the platforms are, it doesn't look like I can clip fleece on them so the rats don't leave puddles and step in it..
> I'm not suure.. I do like the design of this one and the size is really nice, I'm sure I can figure out how to keep it clean and comfy for my rats, but it may be difficult and I still like the manor.
> ...


I've only had the Rat Manor, and I was not a fan of it. It was a great starter cage, but cleaning was very hard!


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

RexRat said:


> I've only had the Rat Manor, and I was not a fan of it. It was a great starter cage, but cleaning was very hard!


I have a feeling they are both difficult..
Well this is going to be my starter cage and I can't decide between the two. The rat manor is spacious, no?
What did you have problems with?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I had a similar cage and I hated it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

ratsaremylife said:


> I had a similar cage and I hated it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So you've owned the All Living Things or the Rat Manor?


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't like that you had to remove the whole bar-part of the cage to put in a litter pan, so it made litter training hard. As well as that, it was very hard to put the fleece on top of the wire. If you're not lazy like me, I think you'd like it. I've heard many great reviews on it.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

RexRat said:


> I didn't like that you had to remove the whole bar-part of the cage to put in a litter pan, so it made litter training hard. As well as that, it was very hard to put the fleece on top of the wire. If you're not lazy like me, I think you'd like it. I've heard many great reviews on it.


Ohh, I see.
Haha, I'm pretty psyched right now so I think I'd be happy to handle it. Thanks a bunch, I think I'll go with it.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is mine - I currently have 6 dwarf boys in it. Looking for a SCN - this is a real pain to clean!!


----------



## cattyratties (Sep 30, 2020)

TNCraftyRat said:


> When I punched in the dimensions of this cage into those calculators that all said that the cage is good for about 4 adult rats so six baby dwarf rats I guess would fair pretty good for a while. I don't know much about dwarf rat other than they are smaller than regular sized rats.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't want to be rude, but those wire wheels look too small and anyhow they are a hazard to their feet and tails. I don't see many foraging toys or climbing toys, and the cage is rather bare. I do like your space pods though!


----------

